
PCAP or it didn't happen: packet capture for the insanely bored - kimballo
https://www.kimballleavitt.com/pktcapture/
======
kimballo
Source code here -
[https://github.com/kimbo/pktcapture](https://github.com/kimbo/pktcapture)

------
brodouevencode
This made me laugh. Thanks, I really needed that.

